# MRC Prodigy Express



## victorj (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey all-- I'm new to the forum. I always Loved getting train sets as a kid and this year I'll be celebrating my first Christmas in my new home with my fiancée. So of course I decided I wanted to have a nice little holiday set up. Well curiosity led to some research and I was pleasantly surprised to find out about DCC. After a couple of weeks and what seems like reading a thousand reviews, I ordered an MRC prodigy express to get started on a small set up for our apartment.

So anyone out there using this system? Have some advice? 

Thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'm an O-scale man, so I can't answer in the positive for this question, but someone here must be using it.


----------



## ICRR Junkie (Aug 21, 2012)

I upgraded from the MRC basic version with the turn dial/push button to the Advanced, and I love its ease! I think you will love it! My personal problems with my system are ONLY "operator" error! Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## victorj (Aug 27, 2012)

Typo... I meant Prodigy Express. Other than that... I had just been cruising around on ebay looking for some good deals on locomotives & rolling stock. Any other places I should look. I'm initally trying to keep this low cost. The fiancee doesn't want me putting too much money into the hobby-- at least initially.


----------

